# Ft. Meyers track address?



## Ping pong (Dec 16, 2011)

Anybody, please post the Ft. Meyers track address, thanks.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Ping pong said:


> Anybody, please post the Ft. Meyers track address, thanks.


Go to rctech.net under Florida or google Jeff's RC Studio. There's directions but no exact address. Maybe looking up a business address under the name will help. You would think they post their address on their track thread.


----------



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

I am sure it was an over sight, thanks RCGEN

Jeff's RC Studio
17030 Alico Commerce Court

It is 2 miles east of I-75 off of Alico
or 1.7 miles west of US 41 off of Alico

Hope to see you trackside! Jeff


----------

